# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Los Cuentos adaptados a los juegos

## CharlieCharm

Estaba pensando en incorporar a mi repertorio cuentos reprecentandolos con la magia, por ejemplo se me habia ocurrido hacer la pesadilla del profesor con el cuento de los 3 chanchitos. 

La duda que tengo es que si es combeniente usar cuentos que no sean populares o cuentos que todos los chicos conoscan, ya que a los cuentos los tengo que vercionar de acuerdo a mis necesidades.

Espero opiniones  :Wink1:

----------


## magicwoman

me imagino que los chanchitos seran los 3 cerditos que unen sus fuerzas para vencer al lobo feroz o me equivoco?

chanchitos? que es?

----------


## CharlieCharm

Se... ese es el cuento, pero el inconveniente era que tenia que vercionarlo ya que la historia original trata de 3 cerditos que construllen 3 casas con diferentes materiales y el lobo destruye todas menos la de piedra pero esto no me sirve ya que no se puede reprecentar con la pesadilla del profesor, lo
que preguntaba era que si estaba correcto vercionar un cuento que todos los chicos conoscan o usar uno que no sea muy conocido?

----------


## Burton

Supongo que mejor crearte uno o versionar uno no conocido acorde a tus nuecesidades, ya que los niños pensarían que los estás engañando, o te dirán en alto que no es así.,etc.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Todo depende de como lo presentes, ya que si cuentas "a tu manera" un cuento por demás conocido se puede prestar también a situaciones muy graciosas, todo es cuestión de ingenio, ¿has leido el cuento que publiqué con el efecto de "La Tv"? (o el cuadro que se pinta solo), a mi me gusta contarles cuentos pero con un toque irreverente al estilo "Shrek"

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=11060

Un saludo!

----------


## CharlieCharm

Si.. supongo que voy a vercionar algun cuento que sea poco conocido o me lo invento yo. Porque como dice burton si hago un cuento que todos conoscan me van a corregir si lo cuento diferente.

Gracias por su ayuda  :Wink1:

----------


## Mago Knapp

No te creas, depende mucho tambien de las edades de los niños, si son muy chiquitos si es preferible que los cuentes apegandote al original o mejor aun, que te inventes uno, pero si son mas grandes puedes contarlo "a tu manera" y provocará mas risas, si no mira la pelicula de "Buza Caperuza", una genial parodia de "La caperucita roja"

----------


## CharlieCharm

La voy a ver.

A que edad te referis con muy chiquito, 3 años? porque yo hago magia para chicos de 5 a 11 que es lo que dura la infancia, despues de esa edad les hago lo mismo que para los adultos.

Yo para los chicos de 6, 7 para adelante me invento las historias que cuento poniendole chistes y gag :D

----------


## Mago Knapp

Si, me refiero a muy chiquitos a aquellos que ya hablan pero aun no razonan como un niño de 5

----------


## magomarcos

Prueba un cuento con los monos, mama mono, papa mono, y nene mono, ya tenes ahi las tres cuerdas y distinto tamaño.

Luego inventa lo que quieras, se tu mismo.

Magomarcos

----------


## Xeic

Ayer me propusieron explicar varios cuento para la biblioteca de mi ciudad, pero me gustaria combinarlos con magia. Sabeis alguno que sea facil de combinar?

Gracias

----------


## ernestomisterio

Si puedes crea un cuento propio entorno al juego.

Será más personal y al final tendrás un efecto a medida.

----------


## coins

A medida que hagas el truco piensa que te recuerda i de ahi saca el cuento

----------


## magmerli

Yo tengo un espectaculo de magia con cuentos. Puedo decirte que los cuentos que los chicos ya se saben no me han funcionado tan bien como los otros, los que no saben tanto. Pero claro, puede ser por más cosas que unos funcionen y otros no.

Otro problema que me encuentro es que yo hago la magia muy participativa y en cambio los cuentos no lo son tanto, aunque hagas participar al publico un cuento es para escuchar y la magia es para ver, (o no, tampoco quiero entrar en teoria magica). Pero creo que los chicos se hacen un lio porque no saben si son cuentos o magia.

Mi consejo, cuentos nuevos y hazlos tan participativos como puedas.

----------


## Xeic

Podrias dar más detalles?

Que juegos y como los combinas?

Gracias

----------


## magmerli

Bueno, es un espectaculo hecho a medida, que he tardado casi un año en crear y con el que he contado con un experto cuentacuentos, así que no ha sido facil.

Represento basicamente 3 cuentos:

"La serpiente que tenia un nudo en la cola", cuento poco conocido pero que pertenece a un tipo de cuentos muy extendido. Cuentos en que un animal tiene un problema, otro le salva y entonces el animal salvado quiere comerse a su salvador. Otros cuentos como este son uno de un tigre que se cae en un pozo o un escorpion que se sube al lomo de un sapo. Me lo conto el cuentacuentos y lo adaptamos para poder introducir juegos de cuerdas.

"Aladino y la lampara maravillosa" El que peor funciona con diferencia. Lo he ido recortando porque los niños no estavan atentos a los detalles de un cuento que ya se sabian. Me he hecho unas cartas con dibujos para representarlo.

Y un cuento que explica una partida de poquer. Este ha sido un cuento creado de nuevo a partir de un juego de manos. Yo le hice el juego y el cuentacuentos se inventó un cuento.

Más o menos es así aunque hay mas cosas por en medio. Hago un par de juegos por en medio sin cuento y con musica. Espero haberte servido de ayuda, aunque como ves, no puedo darte ninguna formula magica, no puedo decirte: "los aros chinos van muy bien con el cuento de la caperucita" porque no hay nada así, tan facil.

Te recomiendo que a partir de juegos que ya hagas te inventes una historia. ¿Que juegos haces?

Y otra cosa que ahora se me a ocurrido que va muy bien y yo hago. Puedes contar que un dia paseando por aqui o por alla te encontraste una persona muy extraña, que empezo a hacer cosas con un objeto como este y tal y tal y entonces les haces un juego de manos. ¿Me explico? Por ejemplo, "un dia me econtre un hombre muy concentrado en unos aros como estos, estava obsesionado en hacer passar un aro por dentro del otro y no habia manera. Estuvo tan preocupado que ni siquiera dormia por las noches. Un dia vino una ada y le dio unos polvos magicos, los tiro encima de los aros y desde entonces ...."

A ver que decides. :D

----------


## Xeic

La verdad es que tiene muy buena pinta. Animo

----------


## magomarcos

Yo no estoy acostumbrado a los cuenteros, que no se me ofenda nadie  :roll: 

Quiero decir a los que se dedican a contar cuentos en sus show, nunca he visto uno, ni tengo idea de como son si algunos de los foreros que utilizan esta linea de presentacion dan un ejemplo seria interesante para aquellos que no estamos acostumbrado a ese tipo de show.

Pero mi experiencia personal y si estoy equivocado que alguien me corrija es que no necesariamente tienes que contar la historia de caperucita roja por el bosque, aqui les dejo una presentacion de un clasico SIGLO XX.

Sobre la veladora una nave espacial, de sus ventanas en circulo, cuelgan tres sedas, roja , amarillo, celeste.....saco una celeste y la muestro, tiene dibujada un ser extraterrestre, tocandose la panza ( barriga ), Pregunto si alguien sabe por que esta asi......a la respuesta de NO ..... explico que en el cumpleaño anterior se comio la torta ( el pastel ) y para que no toque nada aca preciso un ayudante que lo agarre.......pasa una niña y le dijo que estire su mano drecha y  forme una U con sus dedos ( dedo gordo e indice en forma de U y los demas debajo del indice todos juntos ) coloco la seda entre los dedos y le digo que cuando yo lo suelte ella lo tiene que agarrar....... le pregunto de nuevo cuando yo lo suelte .... QUE TIENES QUE HACER .... ella me contesta agarrarlo .... pero como esta distraida lo suelto y la seda cae al suelo, luego le cuento hasta tres UNO DOS Y ... TRES lo suelto y cae al suelo no lo puede agarrar .... ( maldito mago lo solto y despues dice tres ) ...... tomo una bolsa coloco dentro de ella el monstruo celeste y mi ayudante lo tiene con las manos bien apretadas para que no se escape ..... pasa ahora un niño le muestro las otras dos sedas y se la colo en las manos ..... este las tiene bien apretadas ...... explico que como su amigo no ha vuelto van a venir a buscarlo ...... la niña con la bolsa queda parada en el medio del escenario y el niño con las otras dos sedas en la mano comienza a girar alrededor de la niña ...... mientras todos los demas niños hacen palmas cada vez mas rapido para que corra mas rapido........ luego de varias vueltas el pequeño se para y le pregunto a la niña ..... Haz sentido algo  y lo mismo al niño ..... los dos contestan normalmente NADA ...tomo la bolsa y le pido que saque al monstruo celeste .... ella pone la mano y me dice no hay nada ...... me acerco al niño y tomo una punta de la seda roja y otra de la seda amarilla....... tiro de ambas puntas y en el medio aparece el monstruo celeste. .... ( para saber cuales son las puntas estas tienen cosidas en su punta un boton )

No se si a esto se le puede llamar cuento o teatralizacion de un juego o presentacion con una historia. Lo que si se es que todos estan atentos a lo que va a pasar.

Magomarcos

----------


## magomarcos

> ......"La serpiente que tenia un nudo en la cola", 
> "Aladino y la lampara maravillosa" Y un cuento que explica una partida de poquer. ...... hay mas cosas por en medio. Hago un par de juegos por en medio sin cuento y con musica.


No habia leido este post de Magmerli, por lo escrito un cuentacuento no tiene necesariamente que seguir un hilo de cuento, serian dos o tres cuentos que no tengan conexion entre si  y entre cuento y cuento algunos efectos de magia aislados. 

Repito que nunca vi un show asi, eso es lo que entendi leyendo, no entiendo como se une una cosa con la otra  cuentas un cuento  y luego de terminado algunos efecto sueltos y como haces para empezar el otro cuento, no le encuentro union.

En el caso de la historia del efecto SIGLO XX, el mago o sea el personaje esta vestido con ropa espacial, y todos los juegos siguientes del primero al ultimo, tienen una relacion con el espacio y estan decorados como en el caso del siglo xx , ( la nave espacial y los monstruos ) con algo referente al espacio.

Es mas si algun efecto magico esta en escena y el mago aun no ha aparecido, los que conocen el estilo de magia que realizo, ya se imaginan aunque no lo sepan que el mago sera  Marcos el principe intergalactico.

Magomarcos

----------


## magmerli

Sí, efectivamente tienen que ir ligados por algo. Me reservo contar paso por paso mi espectaculo y así tenéis que verme algun dia, pero sí, soy de los que creen que un espectaculo de magia no es un juego detras de otro sinó un espectaculo con principio y fin. Aunque si muchos tienen exito haciendo un numero magico y despues otro sin ningun tipo de nexo, por que no puede tener uno exito contando cuentos uno detras de otro, sin más?

No es mi estilo pero tambien funciona.

----------


## Marko

Este cuento sirve para el juego de las tres cuerdas:

Una vez había tres princesas que iban caminando por un bosque. Una era pequeña, chiquita, enanita. Era tan pequeña que cuando se sentía mal no sabía si le dolía la cabeza o los callos de los pies. La otra era mediana y la tercera era muy alta. Una bruja que estaba en el bosque las vio y decidió hacerles una magia. Tiró una moneda al suelo y cuando las princesas la vieron se agacharon a recogerla. Se agachó la pequeña, se agachó la mediana y se agachó la más alta. Pero cuando se levantaron se dieron cuenta de que ¡ahora las tres eran del mismo tamaño!

Las tres princesas estaban tan felices porque ahora ya podían intercambiarse la ropa y se fueron a dormir esa noche. Se acostó la primera, se acostó la segunda y se acostó la tercera pero al levantarse al día siguiente se dieron cuenta de que todo había sido un sueño y nunca habían dejado de ser lo que siempre habían sido: una pequeña, una mediana y una muy grande.

Marko

----------

